# New Camper



## strod29 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all new camper from NC Just bought a 23KRS first time camper(oh boy) Hope to get camping this wkend
All the comfort of home + have room for the Harley!! Hope to hear from you & camping stories.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

strod29 said:


> Hi all new camper from NC Just bought a 23KRS first time camper(oh boy) Hope to get camping this wkend
> All the comfort of home + have room for the Harley!! Hope to hear from you & camping stories.


 Welcome aboard! Congrats on your New TT! Stories? You want stories! You came to the right place!!

Eric


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome strod29, to the Outbackers family and congrats on the new 23krs. You're a first time camper? You'll love it. Get out there and make some stories of your own!

Happy camping!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Where are you located in NC? We have lots of great members in your state.

Darlene


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome!









Where abouts in NC are you? We're in western NC in Franklin. The "southeastern group" is having a rally in Sylva/Waynesville area in the fall at Moonshine Creek. Y'all should try to join us. The dates are Oct. 26-28.

Here's a link to the CG if you're interested and be sure to tell them if you make reservations that you'll be with the OUTBACKERS group.









http://www.moonshinecreekcampground.com/

Happy Camping!









Julie and David


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats! and Welcome!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats, and Welcome...Everyone here - including me - seems to like our camping stories, I myself, like to see pictures too!! So, have fun, post often, and add pictures if you can !!!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum









Congratulations on the new Outback, enjoy your new way of camping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! Another Roo! 
















Outbackers! 

Enjoy!

Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood! Safe travels, and have a blast!

Carl


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Roos will rule the world one day........ 









Welcome!!!!!

Mike


----------

